# Adjustable Arc or Circle Jig Plans (Needed)



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

Looking for a arc jig that I can build that is not a 1/4 piece of wood with a nail use as a pivot point. I have a slew of jig I use for making poker tables but here of late I have been getting orders for sizes I do not have jigs for. I have used the nail thing and it works but its not all that accurate.

I was thinking of ataching the pivot point with carpet tape and having an adjustable arm of 25 inches so that I can use a full sheet of ply to make the tables from or smaller. Would like to have a bearing pivot point of 1/4 inch. I can invision what I want but was hoping someone has built a hi-tech jig...


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The best circle/arc cutting jigs that I've used are made by Jasper. There are 3 models for cutting hole or arc sizes in increments ranging from 1/2" to about 36" radius. 
I've used all three sizes at work, but the one that I have (400J) is the smallest size. If you follow the simple instructions it will cut very precise holes using a router and a 1/4 spiral router bit. 

A Google search for "Jasper Router Jig" brings up the following Amazon page. All three sizes of these jigs are shown with the one that I have being the 400J in the main photo. Amazon.com: Jasper 400J Model 400 Router Circle Cutting Jig: Home Improvement

They aren't very complicated, so once you have seen one It would be relatively easy to make a similar design for yourself. I like the Jasper jigs because of the calibrated holes that allow for quick setting of the desired hole/circle size. Doing this hole pattern accurately in a home made jig would be difficult to get right.

Charley


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I also like the Jasper jigs but when it comes to the big cir. jig the Rockler is the best one I have (2 1/2" to 52" ), no bearing needed just a brass guide to make it hi tech. just drop the router on the jig and cut the cir. out quick and easy..and it always dead on..
See the picture below for the brass guide setup put more in my uploads.

Rockler Ellipse/Circle Router Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools

NOTE,, the Rockler jig is on sale ,the norm is 99.oo why not get one jig for both type of jobs..

Note++++ with the Rockler jig you don't need to put in the nasty pivot hole in the table top stock, just stick a block of wood down with DSCT and drill in a small hole for the pivot point.

=========



AzViper said:


> Looking for a arc jig that I can build that is not a 1/4 piece of wood with a nail use as a pivot point. I have a slew of jig I use for making poker tables but here of late I have been getting orders for sizes I do not have jigs for. I have used the nail thing and it works but its not all that accurate.
> 
> I was thinking of ataching the pivot point with carpet tape and having an adjustable arm of 25 inches so that I can use a full sheet of ply to make the tables from or smaller. Would like to have a bearing pivot point of 1/4 inch. I can invision what I want but was hoping someone has built a hi-tech jig...


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

AzViper said:


> Looking for a arc jig that I can build that is not a 1/4 piece of wood with a nail use as a pivot point. I have a slew of jig I use for making poker tables but here of late I have been getting orders for sizes I do not have jigs for. I have used the nail thing and it works but its not all that accurate.
> 
> I was thinking of ataching the pivot point with carpet tape and having an adjustable arm of 25 inches so that I can use a full sheet of ply to make the tables from or smaller. Would like to have a bearing pivot point of 1/4 inch. I can invision what I want but was hoping someone has built a hi-tech jig...


The circle jigs that everyone on this forum makes seem to work fine and are very accurate. Try going up to 1/2" stock and a 1/4" pivot. I use a 1/4-20 bolt and cut off the threads (i.e. buy one long enough so that the unthreaded portion protrudes at least a 1/2 inch). You don't need a bearing for this since each time you use it, you make a new hole. For the jig, use a 15/64 drill bit for the pivot hole and press the bolt thru. You may need to ream out the hole a bit but if you have a letter index, a C bit would be perfect. This will hold the pivot tight in the jig.

I've heard of carpet tape (double sioded tape) used for various purposes and it will probably work here as well if you make the base large enough. You still don't need a bearing but since you're using the same pivot hole over and over, you may need to re-drill the base after a number of uses.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

AzViper said:


> Looking for a arc jig that I can build that is not a 1/4 piece of wood with a nail use as a pivot point. I have a slew of jig I use for making poker tables but here of late I have been getting orders for sizes I do not have jigs for. I have used the nail thing and it works but its not all that accurate.
> 
> I was thinking of ataching the pivot point with carpet tape and having an adjustable arm of 25 inches so that I can use a full sheet of ply to make the tables from or smaller. Would like to have a bearing pivot point of 1/4 inch. I can invision what I want but was hoping someone has built a hi-tech jig...


Hi - Plus one on the Jasper jig series. Sounds like you would like the model 300
Amazon.com: Jasper 300J Model 300 Router Circle Cutting Jig: Home Improvement

7" to 52 3/4" diameters in 1/4" increments, calibrated for a 1/2" router bit.

Take a close look at Bj's recommendation also. Downside to the Jasper is it still needs a pivot hole someplace. The Rockler jigs pivot can be taped or glued down.


----------



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

The Rockler Elliptical Router jig would be ideal if it would allow to cut out larger elliptical’s. It would be great to offer a poker table that was nearly 95 inches long and 44 inches wide. Because of the slow arc on each side this would all more room at each seat for each player. Anybody have any ideas? I would love to offer and have and own a elliptical Poker Table of this size.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

No big deal to add a extension to the Rockler jig once you have the basic jig..or to made your own cross plate for the real big Elliptical jig..all that's needed is a good dovetail bit and some hardwood stock.

========



AzViper said:


> The Rockler Elliptical Router jig would be ideal if it would allow to cut out larger elliptical’s. It would be great to offer a poker table that was nearly 95 inches long and 44 inches wide. Because of the slow arc on each side this would all more room at each seat for each player. Anybody have any ideas? I would love to offer and have and own a elliptical Poker Table of this size.


----------



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> No big deal to add a extension to the Rockler jig once you have the basic jig..or to made your own cross plate for the real big Elliptical jig..all that's needed is a good dovetail bit and some hardwood stock.
> 
> ========


Your correct... I know Rockler is offering a larger cross plate as well. I could make another arm that is extended to cover an entire sheet of ply. Do you know what the Rockler system is made from?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

1/4" thick phenolic 

====



AzViper said:


> Your correct... I know Rockler is offering a larger cross plate as well. I could make another arm that is extended to cover an entire sheet of ply. Do you know what the Rockler system is made from?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

AzViper said:


> The Rockler Elliptical Router jig would be ideal if it would allow to cut out larger elliptical’s. It would be great to offer a poker table that was nearly 95 inches long and 44 inches wide. Because of the slow arc on each side this would all more room at each seat for each player. Anybody have any ideas? I would love to offer and have and own a elliptical Poker Table of this size.


Hi - Might be able to make one. Seems like the size of the base would control the axis by allowing further travel along the axis. I don't know enough about them yet to conjure up any definitive plan. 
Also could just make up a template with a 22" radius circle, cut in half and "stretched" with straight pieces. Thing with an elipse is that the greater the difference between the major and the minor axis the more "pointy" the ends get. 
Just some rambling thoughts from a wandering mind.:wacko:


----------



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> HI
> 
> 1/4" thick phenolic
> 
> ====


Did you have to round the edges or were they already done?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

already done  on the Rockler jig but if you make one it's a must..


======



AzViper said:


> Did you have to round the edges or were they already done?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

AZ - As your doin these things as a business, it may pay you to take a look at these. Bunch more money but I think they would do about any custom size you need.
Woodhaven - Woodworking Tools, Supply & Equipment :dirol:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Oval & Circle Jig

plus if you use the Magic donut the error of the oval jig is gone...

========


----------

